# 2016 Halloween Mdse Sightings in Stores



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Trash Can Terror or Monster props*

OK let's get this year's thread started. If anyone is looking for a metal trash can for a Trash Can Terror/Monster prop this year, kind of hard to find easily these days with all the plastic ones being stocked instead, I just noticed that Menards.com has a 20 gallon one at a really good price but unless you're in need of 6 yourself or holding a Prop building DIY meet, it looks like there's a minimum of 6 to order. Not sure if Menards carries them in stock individually.

http://www.menards.com/main/storage...4424905646-c-7124.htm?tid=3967267860682552425

My mom's friend in Ohio was in need of one, and unfortunately for my own use we don't have Menards here on the West coast. I saw one in stock at an Orchard Supply. Ran about $23, so that $15-17 cost at Menards is really sweet.

Orchard Supply (locations in California, not sure about other western states) does have two metal trash can sizes: 20 gal and 31. They do have it in-stock in the store, so immediate gratification if its gotta be a last minute purchase.
http://www.osh.com/Osh-Categories/H...-Galvanized-Steel-Utility-Trash-Can/p/6928600
http://www.osh.com/Osh-Categories/H...-Galvanized-Steel-Utility-Trash-Can/p/6928592

If you have a Tractor Supply hardware store in your area, right now they have a sale on their 31 gal. size cans, $20. Otherwise they carry the same two can sizes as Orchard Supply at around the same price. 

Here's their 31 gal one:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...ash-can-with-lid-31-gal-capacity?cm_vc=-10005

BTW all above are Behrens brand. Great for storage of halloween props too and as protection from any critters that might chew through your plastic bins and garbage cans.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing all the new stuff.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

YES! Was just thinking about a new thread for 2016!! Excited to see all the posts!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've asked BTW to have the 2015 thread closed and this one made as the new Sticky at the top so it will be easy to find.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty excited!!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Costco has some multicolor strip LEDs that say indoor/outdoor I am considering though for what I'm not sure yet.


----------



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

The Gemmy Halloween archive has posted images of new products in their YouTube and website.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

New year yeah


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

This shop has a collection of Disney inspired scents, and one of them is based off the Haunted Mansion. The description I found mentioned the scents of graveyard grass & musty carpets. The site is currently down due to an overwhelming amount of publicity right now, but they promise to be back.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AnthologyCandles


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dd_richart1 said:


> The Gemmy Halloween archive has posted images of new products in their YouTube and website.


Thanks for the heads up. Seems kind of early for them to start putting things up for viewing and with some resellers listed too but Hey, bring it on!

Looking at Gemmy's Halloween Airblowns right now on their website (starting at the top of the menu list and working my way down) and have to say there's a few there I really like: The Roach Coach is my _absolute_ favorite, really like it, nice rotating eyeball and twisting hand...and I'm not big on inflatables. The fortune teller would be cute for a carnival theme yard. I'm sure those that hate zombie babies will just love the inflatable Creepy Baby (not!), and for past year inflatables I love the fire and ice dragon and Jack Skellington on the pumpkin still. Wow and lots of inflatable costumes this year. Guess my inflatable Godzilla costume I recently picked up for my monster movie theme will fit right in and am sure I will see more costumes like these this year. We had a few ToTers wearing them last year.

Under Animation I think the Animated Crow on a rock and the Beating Heart in Zombie Hand are both new.

Under Decor we have a Zombie Baby head on a pedestal. Sorry guys, looks like Zombie babies are continuing. The Dragon Phone I think is new. And I know people were asking about the inflatable ghost Window Crashers that sold out from GrandinRoad last year...it is listed. Back at GR it looks like. Lots of Pumpkin Push In customizable themes plus greeters of all kinds. Looks like Gemmy is supplying Michaels, Kmart and Walmart with foam pumpkins this year. Looks like Walmart will be selling the Mummy pumpkin stand this year (same family of pumpkin stands that Target had a few years back and that someone just picked up from a resell shop although theirs was a witch stand). 

Seeing a lot of the same lighting options that we have seen last year coming back this year. Not recognizing anything new there. I'm keeping my fingers crossed the Fire and Ice multicolored light will be stocked at Lowes as indicated. When I was ready to pick up this spotlight the last two years, Lowes was already sold out and I didn't even find online. Fingers crossed. BTW the Short Circuit bulb is listed at a number of locations this year and I highly recommend it. Bought a few on day before halloween clearance last year at HD and used some at our garage doors and really nice effect. Especially liked the option of Always On or Flickering.

Did Gemmy offer masks last year? Several listed, think I've seen all of these before in stores.

Nice Disney, Marvel, Peanuts, etc stuff for the little ones. Some new stuff there. Definitely check out their website when you get a chance.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Lowe's in Hillsborough NJ has some Halloween flags on clearance. They were too cutesy for me, but I figured I'd mention it since other locations may have a better selection if they have any.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I found a few things at Ross that aren't really Halloween but could have possibilities.
These skull bookends would be good year round. they also have a large resin brownish color skull ( I didn't get a pic of)









These hanging lamps/candle holders would be good for a gypsy/ fortune teller set up. I really like the multi colored one for that theme.








and this Egyptian Pharaoh is pretty nice, he comes in silver too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That pharaoh would look great with my other "tomb raider" theme items!  Nice find. Will have to see if my store gets it in. I like it with the black and gold. ROSS has had some nice Egyptian themed items over the past few years.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I found a few things at Ross that aren't really Halloween but could have possibilities.
> These skull bookends would be good year round. they also have a large resin brownish color skull ( I didn't get a pic of)
> View attachment 273860
> 
> ...


Love the Egyptian bust I will be looking for it.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I saw a display of black & orange merchandise yesterday. Was excited till I looked closer and saw that it was football stuff.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I often play the game of "Find the Halloween stuff" in stores. So spotted in the local mall: Yankee candle still had candy corn scented tarts, Lindt Chocolatiers still had "BOO Ghost Truffles" (chocolate shell, white chocolate filling), and Hot Topic had... well Hot Topic stuff, but I liked the "this is my pumpkin spice tee" shirt.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That pharaoh would look great with my other "tomb raider" theme items!  Nice find. Will have to see if my store gets it in. I like it with the black and gold. ROSS has had some nice Egyptian themed items over the past few years.


The black and gold one was really pretty. The silver was ok but not anywhere near as eye catching. I took a pic of it but just really loved the black one. I think it was 13.99 or 14.99, not terrible but not as cheap as some things I've scooped up at Ross.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oriental Trading has FREE shipping (no minimum order--FREEINFEB16) in celebration of President's Day, which Free shipping expires today. I took a look at their Clearance items and they do have some Halloween items that might be nice for someone's party such as:
- Halloween themed brads like witches hats, black crows, witch treat bag craft kits.
- Zombie items like hooded mask, party luminary bags.
- Other items like Tombstone Treat Box Craft Kit, Cockroach printed tumblers, Body parts ice cube tray, JackOLantern paper lanterns, creepy clown hooded mask, Scary Movie Night Dessert Plates (slasher themed).
Also noticed these Horror Glasses which are plastic flutes that look like they are being consumed by a giant toothy plant (someone out there was doing a plant theme and this made me think of that theme). These are very unique looking. 










Didn't check out any of their Sale or regular priced items but definitely still a lot of halloween themed items listed.


UPDATE: President's Day Free shipping has been extended 2 more days thru Thurs, 2/18 (see coupon area).


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Saw a little lego bat with pumpkin at Walmart last week. Probably clearing out old stock but still nice to see around Valentines day!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

One of my local discount stores still has Halloween bags of snickers. No sign of Cadbury Scream eggs, though, which is what I usually search for.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Saw this guy at Toys'R'Us (Canada). He's a little light green for my tastes but a little wash to darken him up and he looked like he would fit in. Not sure if they are available in the US They have a few foam animals - spiders, dragons, sharks from the Animal Planet line which make nice additions in a display. 










Here's a link for more info.

http://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=44213076


----------



## Mr. and Mrs. Halloween (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for posting! Seeing pictures on here always gets me excited for this year's offerings. Can't wait to see what comes up over the next few months


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the US stores have them, too. My fiance and I were at TRU on Monday, and whilst I was searching for Paw Patrol toys for our son's birthday, he was hiding around the corner, holding this, or something very much like this around the corner so I'd run into it when I turned around. Can't take that guy anywhere!  They do carry the other animals that you've mentioned. Our son begged me for the shark last time we went!



doto said:


> Saw this guy at Toys'R'Us (Canada). He's a little light green for my tastes but a little wash to darken him up and he looked like he would fit in. Not sure if they are available in the US They have a few foam animals - spiders, dragons, sharks from the Animal Planet line which make nice additions in a display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For anyone doing a carnevil theme party, saw this on PIER ONE's website, a Ferris Wheel cupcake server. Might be worth watching for sales to save some $s on it. 

http://www.pier1.com/Ferris-Wheel-C...tml?cgid=serveware#sz=216&start=1&showAll=443


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

This isn't literally Halloween, but heads up to those of you looking for "bulk" numbers of short shepherd's hooks: Dollar Tree has plain ones this year! (and maybe they have in the past, but I've never caught them)

I posted a photo in the What Did You Buy Today thread, but I'll post it here, too.

These would be great for hanging lanterns, severed heads, using as stanchions for hanging lightweight chains to close off an area, propping up a prop, etc.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys! Been quiet around here but I found something today that was really worth posting









T Rex skull at Ross! Nice and heavy and really nice texture *$20!!!!*
I'll be going back tomorrow to get one


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

KissingCoffins said:


> Hey guys! Been quiet around here but I found something today that was really worth posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are awesome!!! But you forgot to mention where they can be found??!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, annoying duplicate again.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Fixed it! I thought I did type it 

Haha anyway Ross! These weren't there last week so be sure to check your stores!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool! I'll be on the look out. I'd love to have one of them. Not sure how I'd use it. I do have some animated pterodactyl "toys" that I was going to put in a "nest" and guess the t-rex skull could be placed somewhere near it. Might make dino tracks as part of the scene. Sort of a Lost World Jungle theme. Would be cool if I had one of those low rumbling speaker set ups. Although I bet you could rig water in containers of some sort and vibrate them some how when you had a soundtrack of giant footsteps playing in the background...a la Jurassic Park pond water. Thinking out loud here. Of course now I'm thinking about those inflatable T-Rex costumes like Hilda's husband had....How to halloween all of it up though? 

These guys would also be great if you were doing a Night at the Museum party. Hope when you went back they still had them.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

GoS yes I went back and they were still there! 
Here's a silly video of my T Rex skull 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDW3nbAu_Wb/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol That was great KissingCoffins!

I had errands to run and stopped by 2 Ross' but nothing in either store yet. Will be on Dino Hunt now. The skull really does look terrifying with those teeth.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

hmmm...I bet you could use that as a form for like a dragon or werewolf head.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great idea Kenneth. 

Hmm, I'm going to check out a different store today at lunch but am having this bad feeling in the back of my head saying I think the dino head might have already been shipped out in my area (SFBay) back at end of February. I posted a photo of a gator head I bought back then under the ROSS thread and I have this nagging feeling having seen the photo of T-Rex that it might have been on the shelf too. The gator head fit perfectly for my pirate and swamp themes so I zero'd in on it but now I'm thinking the dino head was there on the shelf too. If so, then not sure they'll reappear here. Both of my stores had a lots of garden statues on the shelves BTW. So good time for people to look for these things there. Check gardening and the vase/figurine section. I found my gator skull with the vases. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146436-2016-ross-dress-less.html

*If anyone in the SFBay area sees them, can you shout out a heads up for me? I'm going to keep stopping in to check but it will help knowing if it's around here. Thanks. 

I have few more things from yesterday's visit to post photos of and will do so under the ROSS thread later today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Kissing Coffins! Managed to find a set of T-Rex skulls at the 4th ROSS I went to between yesterday and today. Felt they were totally worth the running around. Love the teeth on them and boy they are heavy. Posted photos of my other finds there under the Ross shopping thread. Lots of Ross stores nationwide....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GoS, I didn't see a Marshalls, etc. thread yet. So I'll put this here.

Picked this big glass skull up at Marshalls for $9.99. I honestly don't know how I will use it, but I could not pass it up.
It's pretty large and really heavy. The bottom looks like it has a twist on rib, like a jar. Very odd.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

So glad you found the skulls GoS! My hubby was impressed with the skull we love dinosaurs and I can't pass up anything Jurassic Park or dino related for my son 
He just recently got a triceratops skeleton plush and an Indo Rex Chia Pet for his birthday.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry if someone already posted these. Booswife gave me the heads up about some great things in Hobby Lobby. I wanted a big standing birdcage.
We do not have a HL close to us. So my dear husband went on a search for me when he traveled for work, and surprised me for our anniversary! He scored one down in Virginia.

He bought a giant bouquet (w/o the planter, that is from Dollar General only $8) of cattails for my bayou.










He grabbed me one of each of funky glassware for my laboratory. 










And I am in LOVE with this birdcage!! Going to be a bat cage soon. LOL
It is super heavy!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful haul! 
I got a heads-up on the lab-ware, too but sadly our HL didn't have any. But I still owe Booswife a thank you for sending me in, because I found a couple things in the "mark down" aisle. 
The bird cage is Maaaarvelous!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh My Gosh! Love the glassware ... no Hobby Lobby here in Canada ... and by the time something gets shipped and the money exchange ... ouch! But the glassware is something I absolute love! So jealous!!!!!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I love those hanging lamps. Perfect for my fortune teller area. I hope our Ross has some.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

eeeeek I can use those glasses! Looks like a trip to Hobby Lobby is in order!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Remember that this is the time of year that larger Goodwill stores put out their stock of graduation gowns, if you're in need of one for a costume, or prop!

I picked up a "tall" black gown for height of 6 ft--6'2, for $5.99 yesterday! Our store has colored and white gowns, too.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys, 
Was on Ebay a few days ago and picked up 4 sets of this silverware so now I can have a dinner to die for and even invite 3 guests! They're a bit pricey when you buy them as individual pieces but the guy was totally willing to work with me when I did the "Make an Offer" deal and picked up all 12 pieces (4 forks, knives and spoons) at once. 
They're even more amazing in person and seem to be really well made and totally worth the price. I've been looking for something like this for years so I'm so excited to find them now! Get them before Halloween shopping starts and they get all snatched up!
Here's a pic from the Ebay website:







And this is a pic of what I actually got so you can see, it's just as nice as the photos!








Link here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Quality-316L-Silver-Stainless-Steel-Tableware-Set-Fashion-Bright-Jewelry/121916879898?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36499%26meid%3D6106fe03318140a6b1f41ea96855464a%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D3%26sd%3D111844784141


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

WoW!!! love that silverware set, that is a wonderful find.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome silverware. I'd love at least a 6 place setting but those darn bills always ruin my fun.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Hey guys,
> Was on Ebay a few days ago and picked up 4 sets of this silverware so now I can have a dinner to die for and even invite 3 guests! They're a bit pricey when you buy them as individual pieces but the guy was totally willing to work with me when I did the "Make an Offer" deal and picked up all 12 pieces (4 forks, knives and spoons) at once.
> They're even more amazing in person and seem to be really well made and totally worth the price. I've been looking for something like this for years so I'm so excited to find them now! Get them before Halloween shopping starts and they get all snatched up!
> Here's a pic from the Ebay website:
> ...



those are just wonderful


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Hobby Lobby is putting out their Fall stuff, already!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> This isn't literally Halloween, but heads up to those of you looking for "bulk" numbers of short shepherd's hooks: Dollar Tree has plain ones this year! (and maybe they have in the past, but I've never caught them)
> 
> I posted a photo in the What Did You Buy Today thread, but I'll post it here, too.
> 
> These would be great for hanging lanterns, severed heads, using as stanchions for hanging lightweight chains to close off an area, propping up a prop, etc.


If anyone can control themselves and wait till end of spring, Big Lots sells the huge shepards hooks eventually at 50% off. I have like 4 or 5 of those plus these small ones too, but sometimes I need to use two of the small ones, they don't hold up a regular lantern too well. But for a buck who cares??


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Hey guys,
> Was on Ebay a few days ago and picked up 4 sets of this silverware so now I can have a dinner to die for and even invite 3 guests! They're a bit pricey when you buy them as individual pieces but the guy was totally willing to work with me when I did the "Make an Offer" deal and picked up all 12 pieces (4 forks, knives and spoons) at once.
> They're even more amazing in person and seem to be really well made and totally worth the price. I've been looking for something like this for years so I'm so excited to find them now! Get them before Halloween shopping starts and they get all snatched up!
> Here's a pic from the Ebay website:
> ...


I was curious and looked at AliExpress they have the same ones for $23 per setting. Just letting anyone interested know.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I was on aliexpress and couldn't find them ... what did you use to search for them?


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Skeleton fork


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Hey guys,
> Was on Ebay a few days ago and picked up 4 sets of this silverware so now I can have a dinner to die for and even invite 3 guests! They're a bit pricey when you buy them as individual pieces but the guy was totally willing to work with me when I did the "Make an Offer" deal and picked up all 12 pieces (4 forks, knives and spoons) at once.
> They're even more amazing in person and seem to be really well made and totally worth the price. I've been looking for something like this for years so I'm so excited to find them now! Get them before Halloween shopping starts and they get all snatched up!
> Here's a pic from the Ebay website:
> ...



I like those!!! 
but at $60 a set. a bit too rich for my blood.
your cam from china alasop
can you confirm they are stainless steel what about the actual skeleton part


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

DvlsToy said:


> I was curious and looked at AliExpress they have the same ones for $23 per setting. Just letting anyone interested know.


I think thats $20 per piece. knif fork OR spoon.
when you click the pic of all three the price is $50


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

It's not specifically Halloween, but I stopped by my Joann's yesterday and saw decorative wire birdcages and "fake flame" lanterns on 70% clearance. My Joann still had a large selection of both. I will say that even at 70% off, some still seemed rather pricey.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A couple weeks ago we spotted pallets of Halloween merchandise on the top shelves of the wood area in Menards, too. It's not out for sale, yet, but good to know it's there!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

We went to Hobby Lobby today and I was excited to see that they have started putting out their fall stuff. I guess I am not the only one in the Halloween mood.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

*Big Standing birdcage*



Hilda said:


> I'm sorry if someone already posted these. Booswife gave me the heads up about some great things in Hobby Lobby. I wanted a big standing birdcage.
> We do not have a HL close to us. So my dear husband went on a search for me when he traveled for work, and surprised me for our anniversary! He scored one down in Virginia.
> 
> He bought a giant bouquet (w/o the planter, that is from Dollar General only $8) of cattails for my bayou.
> ...


Hi, can I ask, where did you say you got the bird cage and how much?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Love that glass wear. I wish we had more space in my house :-D


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, can I ask, where did you say you got the bird cage and how much?


Oh certainly! He got it at Hobby Lobby. It was 50% off, so he paid $90? I believe their 'original' was marked at $179.99.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Not Halloween merchandise... but it can be! 

I was in Michael's yesterday and picked up a few of these shadowboxes. They are on 60% off sale, AND this weekend there is a 20% off entire order, including sale items (the flyer was on the front counter at the store). I can't promise every store has the same deals, but I thought I would give a heads up just in case anyone was interested. So I think, this 9x9 size was about $6? (without the toy spider). I could not make these, so not a bad deal at all! A cluster of them on the laboratory wall is well worth it.









The frame is wrapped with black 'faux wood grain' (not great, but not bad), the inside backing has a little foam board that is linen look, and I think it's real glass in front. So all in all, it's a real time saver for me! It would take me a while to figure out how to build my own. LOL


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Went shopping/antiquing in Mt. Airy, NC today only to happily discover that some of the shops were trickling out their Halloween merchandise! I rounded the corner in this shop and nearly fainted...granted its mostly fall-ish but I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Not Halloween related per se, but Harry Potter related. They now make a bottled Butterbeer knockoff. I found it at Cracker Barrel today. It's called Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer, and Reeds makes it. Read this article. http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201307/3584/


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> Not Halloween related per se, but Harry Potter related. They now make a bottled Butterbeer knockoff. I found it at Cracker Barrel today. It's called Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer, and Reeds makes it. Read this article. http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201307/3584/


It is available at Whole Foods too...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Not an "in store" sighting, but Dollar Tree has the foam carvable pumpkins available for home shipping.

https://www.dollartree.com/Xtreme-V.../1155c653c653p362724/index.pro?method=search#


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Shadowbat said:


> Not an "in store" sighting, but Dollar Tree has the foam carvable pumpkins available for home shipping.
> 
> https://www.dollartree.com/Xtreme-V.../1155c653c653p362724/index.pro?method=search#


I have a weakness for those. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know. I don't shop there, although there's one nearby.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> Not Halloween related per se, but Harry Potter related. They now make a bottled Butterbeer knockoff. I found it at Cracker Barrel today. It's called Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer, and Reeds makes it. Read this article. http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201307/3584/





CzarinaKatarina said:


> It is available at Whole Foods too...


It's available at Hyvee and World Market on occasion, too. I have been drinking it for years and it's AWESOME!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

DarkManDustin said:


> Not Halloween related per se, but Harry Potter related. They now make a bottled Butterbeer knockoff. I found it at Cracker Barrel today. It's called Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer, and Reeds makes it. Read this article. http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201307/3584/


We have had that and it is really good.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Didn't get a picture, but our area Hobby Lobby is starting their Fall aisles. Garland, wreaths, and Funkins are already on the shelves.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I would think Michael's will have stuff in soon, especially fall and Halloween crafts, since people need time to make them in advance.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I stopped by at my local Hobby Lobby lastweek and they have started stocking the autumn stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

panther93 said:


> I stopped by at my local Hobby Lobby lastweek and they have started stocking the autumn stuff.


Wow. I never thought I'd be THAT person & I hate to be THAT person buuuuut....end of May/beginning of June is a bit early, especially for the "normals" that think August is too early for Halloween!!

I know we think differently than the "normals" & honestly, I'd love for Michaels to put our their fake pumpkins now too, but we also complain when Christmas hits in August. We can't let our holiday become THAT holiday that gets to the stores waaaay too early.

A ton of fall/Halloween stuff this early would totally throw me off schedule too. For me that's an August thing at the earliest. But like I said, I'd love to see the fake pumpkins at Michaels early or, at the very least, available to order all year somewhere for a reasonable price.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Wow. I never thought I'd be THAT person & I hate to be THAT person buuuuut....end of May/beginning of June is a bit early, especially for the "normals" that think August is too early for Halloween!!
> 
> I know we think differently than the "normals" & honestly, I'd love for Michaels to put our their fake pumpkins now too, but we also complain when Christmas hits in August. We can't let our holiday become THAT holiday that gets to the stores waaaay too early.


I have to agree in a way. It's nice to just take the year as it comes. In most stores, a couple months before any holiday is early enough to be pushing the merchandise. But I'll give a craft store a little license to start early, to give us time to decide what we want, what we're going to do with it, and to then do the construction/artwork/whatever by the time fall gets here.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The stores that I visited this past weekend where I found all that Halloween/fall stuff already had Christmas out too....


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Around here in KY we start seeing Halloween stuff around Sept 1st. So we have a while to go. You see Xmas junk
by the end of Sept. Talk about a $$$$ making marketing holiday!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

No photos...sorry. Check out the garden section of your local K-Mart. They have some awesome resin angels in various sizes that would be perfect for use in a cemetery scene. Here are a couple of links to them. Keep an eye out for season clearance prices as the summer goes on.

http://www.kmart.com/search=angel%20garden%20statue

This is my favorite and a great price!

http://www.kmart.com/10inch-kneeling-angel-with-solar-candle/p-028W007777537001P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4


Eric


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey there. Is there a Gemmy/Tekky 2016 prop prediction thread? I can't seem to find it and I'd like to see what they might have for this year.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Wow. I never thought I'd be THAT person & I hate to be THAT person buuuuut....end of May/beginning of June is a bit early, especially for the "normals" that think August is too early for Halloween!!
> 
> I know we think differently than the "normals" & honestly, I'd love for Michaels to put our their fake pumpkins now too, but we also complain when Christmas hits in August. We can't let our holiday become THAT holiday that gets to the stores waaaay too early.
> 
> A ton of fall/Halloween stuff this early would totally throw me off schedule too. For me that's an August thing at the earliest. But like I said, I'd love to see the fake pumpkins at Michaels early or, at the very least, available to order all year somewhere for a reasonable price.




I hate to see this as well. For the most part it is NOT Halloween stuff you are seeing......it IS Thanksgiving that you see if you actually look at it like the stores do. But all in all I agree that our Holiday should not be THAT Holiday.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Not sure why people against items showing in stores quote on quote early. Ever since mid to late 70's it's been the same time frame. Arts and crafts stores always start by may sometimes if lucky you might get some items out in April not not as often. 

However in the last 6 to 7 years items actually coming out a little later then they use to do to the complaint of many. Which I never understood why people don't scream at these same stores cone January and sometimes Dec already putting bathing suits out. But atlas in life you can never make everyone happy. 

Ike's phone


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A lot of craft stores have Christmas stuff all year but I've never seen fall/Halloween in May anywhere. Not even in Michaels. I've seen it late July/early August but then we don't have Hobby Lobby around here & they seem to do all the holidays earlier than everyone else.

The worst part is everyone hates early seasonal stuff in general, from bathing suits in January to Halloween in May, but yet the majority of us have bought early seasonal stuff at some point, whether it's sandals in February or fall decor in July, myself included. 

Since there won't be a massive boycott of early seasonal stuff to prevent them from doing Christmas in June, we just gotta gripe about it somewhere & try to not buy the junk early. 

But we all know if you don't buy some things early, you may never get that stuff again or ever, so all we're left with is griping & gripe I will!!

I'm still bummed we can't find any of the Michaels Fakekins earlier than August at best.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Here in MN a lot of people take off for a week or two in Jan or Feb. Swim suits and flip-flops sell pretty well that time of year  

We seem to be a bit later to get a lot of the seasonal stuff, though. Not much shows up for Halloween until after the Back to School stuff moves out. It's often mid Sept. before that happens in the non-craft stores. People on the Forum are sharing news of their Target, Walgreen, and Home Goods purchases before shelves get stocked in my area.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> No photos...sorry. Check out the garden section of your local K-Mart. They have some awesome resin angels in various sizes that would be perfect for use in a cemetery scene. Here are a couple of links to them. Keep an eye out for season clearance prices as the summer goes on.
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/search=angel%20garden%20statue
> 
> ...


I am definitely going to pick this angel up for use on a headstone!









Eric


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*It's 150 Days Until Halloween and June 3rd! Halloween items start appearing in stores around here the first week of July... It'll be here before we know it!  Who's excited? *


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm definitely excited. I can't wait for my local HomeGoods and Hobby Lobby to start.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Here in MN a lot of people take off for a week or two in Jan or Feb. Swim suits and flip-flops sell pretty well that time of year
> 
> We seem to be a bit later to get a lot of the seasonal stuff, though. Not much shows up for Halloween until after the Back to School stuff moves out. It's often mid Sept. before that happens in the non-craft stores. People on the Forum are sharing news of their Target, Walgreen, and Home Goods purchases before shelves get stocked in my area.


Here too. Gives me a chance to make a list of what to look for each year. (Like I need the encouragement, hahaha.)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

While not specifically Halloween, these two super cheap items are definitely useful for prop making.

Dollar Tree is now carrying spray adhesive! I don't know about the quality because I didn't try it yet, but I should be starting projects next week when my middle son starts summer school. 

The second photo is harder to tell what it is, but those are emerald green faceted "gems" found in the floral aisle of Dollar Tree.


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*Sweet Jesus look what sign is already up?! My heart is soo happy! &#55356;&#57219;&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56419;&#55357;&#56696;&#55356;&#57153;&#55356;&#57154;&#55356;&#57195;&#55356;&#57196;&#55357;&#56687;⚰&#55357;&#56457;
*


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

My daughter has been asking to go for about a month now. Can't wait til ours opens.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

KimmyBlanks said:


> *Sweet Jesus look what sign is already up?! My heart is soo happy! ����������������������⚰��
> *


I am SOOOOOO jelly!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> While not specifically Halloween, these two super cheap items are definitely useful for prop making.
> 
> Dollar Tree is now carrying spray adhesive! I don't know about the quality because I didn't try it yet, but I should be starting projects next week when my middle son starts summer school.
> 
> The second photo is harder to tell what it is, but those are emerald green faceted "gems" found in the floral aisle of Dollar Tree.


Awesome! I'm hoping to get to Dollar Tree soon to stock up on household supplies & scout out early Halloween products. Will keep an eye out for the spray adhesive too!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

MrsMcbernes said:


> My daughter has been asking to go for about a month now. Can't wait til ours opens.


I don't know why I'm so excited, because I rarely buy from them, but WOOOOOT! I love it! I guess I just go for the atmosphere. Feels like home.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Dollar Trees website has updated with more Fall items. Mostly floral, but a couple cute figurine items.


https://www.dollartree.com/search/g...756780&method=and&isort=score&view=grid&srt=0


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Before you know it, we'll be resurrecting my Pumpkin Ale thread!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I still have 2 in the fridge. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I rarely get into a ZGallerie Store but found this cool Raven black carved skull candle online there. Pretty life-sized I say. Can't ever imagine wanting to burn the candle though!

http://www.zgallerie.com/p-17775-raven-carved-skull-candle.aspx

they have a 15% off sale thru Monday 6/13 (Code DECOR15) listed on their website right now on certain categories and the skull is part of the home decor category it can apply to.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Pier 1 has some halloween items listed already when I did a search for Halloween. The candelabras (table and floor) are kind of Victorian with the black crystals on them. If anyone is looking for lanterns in general they have quite a variety. I could see some of the caravan-style/Morrocan-style lanterns looking great in my "striking snake in the basket" outdoor marketplace setting/part of tomb raider theme. The really large lanterns are expensive to use as a prop only ( although on sale right now) but are really nice. Some of those styles appear to come in a smaller version.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Pier 1 has some halloween items listed already when I did a search for Halloween. The candelabras (table and floor) are kind of Victorian with the black crystals on them.


The table version was available last year, although the floor one is brand new (and a better buy, at only $20 more). Here is a link to the Halloween preview section: http://www.pier1.com/halloween-decorations#nav=top


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> The table version was available last year, although the floor one is brand new (and a better buy, at only $20 more). Here is a link to the Halloween preview section: http://www.pier1.com/halloween-decorations#nav=top


Thanks for the link! I looked through, & omg this tiny house!

http://www.pier1.com/pre-lit-glitter-spider-mansion/3079211.html?cgid=halloween-decorations


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*Pier1 has their Halloween Sneak Peek up! 
*
http://www.pier1.com/halloween-decorations#nav=left


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I really dig this glitter mansion: http://www.pier1.com/pre-lit-glitter-spider-mansion/3079211.html?cgid=halloween-decorations

And this cat is so cute, I'd keep it up all year! http://www.pier1.com/glitter-party-black-cat/3068895.html#ct-cross-sell2


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Their wreaths are much more affordable than Grandin Road. Still expensive but not $400 worth of expensive. Yes, you could easily make one of them for less than $80 but not everyone wants to or can do that so $80 seems much more reasonable than the prices at GR.

I see that they have in-store pick-up dates of Aug. 1 on most things so I'd expect that's when you'll start seeing this stuff in stores.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I like the multicolor candelabra for my gypsy fortune teller display!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the design of the "Bat Floor Hanging Lantern" but they saved me some money by putting a bunch of glitter on it.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

mmmmmm I don't really buy much from Pier1 for Halloween, but I DO love that pre-lit black cat piece and the two hanging skeleton pictures.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Their wreaths are much more affordable than Grandin Road. Still expensive but not $400 worth of expensive. Yes, you could easily make one of them for less than $80 but not everyone wants to or can do that so $80 seems much more reasonable than the prices at GR.
> 
> I see that they have in-store pick-up dates of Aug. 1 on most things so I'd expect that's when you'll start seeing this stuff in stores.


But the witch one looks so easy to make.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> But the witch one looks so easy to make.


The skull one they show looks pretty easy too & I've seen some here that folks have made that are even better. There's also plenty on Etsy that cost less & are just as awesome. I'm just saying that if I had to choose between spending $400 at GR for just a wreath or $80 at Pier One, I'd take Pier One.

Now I'm off to go down the rabbit hole of Halloween wreaths at Etsy!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh The black floor candle holders would be beautiful in my Vampire Lounge..... Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I like the design of the "Bat Floor Hanging Lantern" but they saved me some money by putting a bunch of glitter on it.


Funny I thought the exact thing. I zoomed in on it and thought "Why'? I thought about trying to spray paint over it as I was able to hide glitter before but thought do I really need anymore candle holders? No I don't. But I might have had to shamefully admit my relapse at Matrixmom's next OGBA meeting if they hadn't ruined it.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

*Mini-Coffins - Heads Up!!!!*

*Mini-Coffins!!!*

OK, this is not in a brick & mortar store, but these *mini coffins* will be great for party invitations or decorations. I have purchased numerous items from this outlet before and they are awesome. (I am not affilliated with the vendor in any way, just a satisfied customer)

https://www.sciplus.com/p/6-LONG-UNFINISHED-PINE-MINICOFFIN_50884









Eric


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EErMePK04ds

Have you seen this?


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

GhostHost999 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EErMePK04ds
> 
> Have you seen this?


OMG, that witch is AMAZING!!! This may be my first 'animated figure' purchase. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

ooojen said:


> I like the design of the "Bat Floor Hanging Lantern" but they saved me some money by putting a bunch of glitter on it.


I am so with you on this... I really hate the covering Halloween decor in glitter theme that seems to get worse each year.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

GhostHost999 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EErMePK04ds
> 
> Have you seen this?


The girl is creepy, and the psychotic clown is stupid, but I love the gargoyle tombstone and the witch.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Agreed, love the witch!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

GhostHost999 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EErMePK04ds
> 
> Have you seen this?


Ah I see they reclothed the lunging reaper and gave her a witch dialog. Kind of a bummer for those of us that bought the reaper as it is the same movements and even reused the game of tag line only adding the turn you into a toad. The reaper is very tall so I'm guessing this witch is at least 7 feet tall and may look odd for those that may want to display her with other witches.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

GhostHost999 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EErMePK04ds
> 
> Have you seen this?


Oh, my DH is going to want that Gargoyle Tombstone! He's a sucker for anything that spits out fog!  
I like the witch too, but I'll have to see her price before I get too in love with her!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess I just don't "get" the swinging props. I suppose that they do move more than the usual props, but they move too fast, and too obviously a mechanical movement. (not to mention their scripts...)

I love the gargoyle tombstone, though! The witch is cool, I guess I haven't seen the reaper that used a similar script.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kelloween has that Reaper. I think it was from Home Depot. I wonder if they will get the witch, too. 

Cloe, I have several witches that are over 6 foot tall so that would be great to go with them. If this is on the typical frame of the thin metal type poles, one could always be left out, too. I love love love that witch.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a lunging witch from Home Depot I picked up on clearance thanks to the heads up from HF. Pretty sure mine has a candy tray though. She is tall and I think more imtimidating to little kids. Like the action. I could see kids having to walk the gauntlet so to speak with lunging props on each side of them, or maybe just lined up on one side. On second thought don't want someone so scared they walk backwards in fright and take down any props on the other side that were lined up along a walkway! Guess you could space them out more and not directly in front of one on the other side though to try to avoid that. I do like the witch in the video linked by GhostHost999 with the extended arm and cane with skull in the other hand. 

Oh, and if she's too tall in a grouping just have the other witches on a crate or such to raise them up some and even out the height.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

GhostHost999 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EErMePK04ds
> 
> Have you seen this?


That gargoyle tombstone is badass...no clue where to store it the rest of the year, though. My house/garage is already overflowing with Halloween stuff. I'm even going to have to start investing in the dreaded styrofoam tombstones, just to save space on storage.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I swear to all the gods that I saw back to school stuff in Big Lots. Not just stationery stuff, but lots of notebooks, pencils, storage,etc.

School just let out here TODAY!! 

I figure that since they put out holidays waaay earlier than any other store they're eventually gonna catch up & back to school will hit August again with Halloween followed close behind as it should be. Last year they had Christmas out in August.

I keep saying I'm not going in there again yet I do anyway. I needed a small clip on fan right away as a cat deterrent & I knew they had them. Plus they're right next to Petsmart, Michaels, Target, etc., all the stores I needed to visit.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

This'll called a, "Cree," in retail. Most notably is the infamous Christmas Cree. I've been seeing a lot of tailgating/collegiate stuff. I can see why this stuff is coming out now. For the school year, the Summer is halfway over on July 4th. Then, people start thinking about back to school, football, and overall, Fall. Think about it. Halloween vendors and stores start unveiling their new goods in July, and you start hearing about new Fall foods and trends. By August, it starts trending to the next season.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

So disappointed in my local Dollar Tree. They don't even have general fall stuff out yet.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Saw some Fall decor at Michaels (Craft store) today...some cute pumpkin baskets, signs etc...mostly Fall/Give Thanks themed and not Halloween, but it made my day!! (Sorry no photo, I had left my phone in the car, darn it!)


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

where in the country do you live? our kids aren't even out of school yet in NYC ! lol


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

where in the country do you live? our kids aren't even out of school yet in NYC ! lol


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I live in Washington State. Kids have been on vacation fir a few days. Usually DT has a few things out in June.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

squeeee ♥


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

We probably have less than a month until the shelves start filling up!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> We probably have less than a month until the shelves start filling up!


I was looking for something on my old blog, and noticed the beginning of July is when I posted merchandise arrival posts in the past. So, Yay!!!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Michaels here has started putting out Autumn stuff. Nothing Halloween specific just yet. But, it's a start!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

For everyone interested in making a "Potions" Cabinet or labratory scene, check out these bottles and vials: 10 for less than $4. 

*https://www.sciplus.com/p/8ML-AMBER-GLASS-VIAL_58202*











I am not affiliated with this company, but have bought some great items from them.

Eric


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Muah Ha Ha hAaaaaaaaaaa! Found at WalMart this evening. It's starting people!!!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Bought. I think its new. Hence the out of stock. 

https://www.dollartree.com/Hallowee...lips-3-ct-Packs/1191c947c947p353959/index.pro


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Ravenseye said:


> View attachment 280196
> Muah Ha Ha hAaaaaaaaaaa! Found at WalMart this evening. It's starting people!!!


That's now out all year. Think they started it last season. 

Ike's phone


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm going to start checking a few places next week that usually get stuff out early.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought some yesterday ?


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

TnHorrorFan said:


> That's now out all year. Think they started it last season.
> 
> Ike's phone


I was hoping they were doing that all year but I have had zero luck finding it at all until the fall season gets close. Lucky fella.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

EvilDog said:


> Bought. I think its new. Hence the out of stock.
> 
> https://www.dollartree.com/Hallowee...lips-3-ct-Packs/1191c947c947p353959/index.pro


Dollar Tree has had those for the last 2 years & they probably won't be available again on their site until closer to fall.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Spotted today @ Joann's in Michigan! Not much Halloween, but it's a start! It's coming! They also had 2 aisles of Fall stuff- yard stakes, wreaths, little pumpkins/owls/fall creatures.








(I'm not sure why that photo is sideways...)


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I need to go over to Joann's, Is that wire lights hanging on top? I need to find some purple ones.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep! They are battery operated lights on thin wire. They were all orange though- I too was hoping for purple!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I was in JoAnn yesterday for some paint, and they had some fall decorations such as garden flags, some plaques, banners with initials that were written on a pumpkin, a few signs, floral pics & garlands. They also had quite a lot of fall socks, and I know a lot of us like to pick those up! 

I actually really liked this "Welcome Friends" Autumn sign & will likely go back for it when I have a coupon - 
http://www.joann.com/art-of-autumn-.../14992259.html#pmax=25&pmin=10&sz=36&start=73

Saw a couple of fall garlands in Dollar Tree yesterday as well.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

At home has started full on stocking. Will post pictures in that thread. They even have the baby buggy.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Vsalz said:


> At home has started full on stocking. Will post pictures in that thread. They even have the baby buggy.


_Oh I'd love to have a baby buggy. I've got lots of "babies" that could use a buggy. I've already gotten a baby bed for one of my zombie babies.  _


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

These friendly-looking gargoyles are in Rite Aid (and 50% off).


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Home Depot has a bunch of summer patio stuff on clearance right now. I know what you're thinking, who cares, but they've got a pretty good selection of lanterns and led candles w/timers available which might be useful for your Halloween displays. The 3x6 pillar candles were 40% off (which is why they're out of stock most likely, I grabbed the last two they had).

















They also had some really massive lanterns on the lower shelf that I didn't get a picture of.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Dollar Tree just started putting out Fall stuff!! That means the Halloween won't be too far behind, I hope!! I just had to grab up these metallic pumpkins! I bought the gold and the brown ones...they had orange, too, which I really wanted, but the ones they had left were damaged. I'll have to check other stores if we go out of town at some point. I was planning on doing a lot of Fall and Halloween mercury glass decor for my new house, and thought that these might go nicely with them, and for a much cheaper price!!!!










Also, I posted awhile back that my Hobby Lobby had Fall stuff out in May...but today, I saw they started adding in actual Halloween stuff in the floral area!! So, keep your eyes peeled, guys!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

First Halloween craft magazine of the season... found it at Barnes & Noble last night...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Yesterday, my Micheals store here in Calgary, Alberta ... Canada ... put out Fall Merchandise! It is only a matter of time for Halloween to show up .... YaY!!!!!
Skulls ... I need skulls ... all sizes and a 50% off coupon!!!!!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Our Michaels had lots of fall out yesterday and a big display of Halloween ribbons. Dollar General had some little village people dressed for Halloween displays


----------



## Alise (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm so jealous of all you people with JoAnn's/Michael's stuff. I was at both last weekend, and nothing but some fall flowers at JoAnn's.


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi you guys I went to my local Micheals today and they have already put out fall stuff and some Halloween ribbon. Sorry they are side ways I took them with my iPhone.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I know my local Micheal's store will stock the Halloween stuff next month.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

laura721 said:


> Hi you guys I went to my local Micheals today and they have already put out fall stuff and some Halloween ribbon. Sorry they are side ways I took them with my iPhone.



This is what my local Michaels has out as well.


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*Just got done eating at Cracker Barrel and they've started putting up their Halloween merch! They're still adding to it, the clerk said;** or the next week or two! Soo exciting!! ������
*


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*Just got done eating at Cracker Barrel and they've started putting up their Halloween merch! They're still adding to it, the clerk said;** or the next week or two! Soo exciting!! ???

*


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Saw photos today of Michaels in all it's Halloween glory! It has begun!!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see what they put out! Nothing online yet!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> Home Depot has a bunch of summer patio stuff on clearance right now. I know what you're thinking, who cares, but they've got a pretty good selection of lanterns and led candles w/timers available which might be useful for your Halloween displays. The 3x6 pillar candles were 40% off (which is why they're out of stock most likely, I grabbed the last two they had).
> 
> View attachment 280644
> 
> ...


FYI, most of this stuff is even more on clearance now. I stopped by Home Depot yesterday and the 20" lanterns were now down to $20 each (originally $30), so I picked up a couple. The 13" lanterns were marked down to $13. If you hold off, the prices might drop even further, but of course they'll start selling out of stuff. The really huge lanterns were already all gone.

Also, none of this stuff seems to show up online, I noticed, so you'll have to check it out in-store.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stuff out at my local Michael's today. Will post pics


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Got a couple of the eyeball balls at Cracker Barrel!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Pat Catans, for those who have one, started putting items out in force. Bought a 12" resin jack-o-lantern. Wife grabbed a couple Fall things.

Michaels still just had the same things, but I did buy a couple rolls of Halloween ribbon. 

YK was making space for all the Fall stuff. Only had a couple things actually out. Guess next week. 

B&BW had nothing.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Stochey, How much were the eyeballs at Cracker Barrel? I think they had two sizes?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, we've reached the downhill of summer.


----------



## sanders2469 (Apr 14, 2016)

So, Pottery Barn and Williams Sonoma has Halloween stuff online. For Pottery Barn, you may need to search for key Halloween terms to find the "hidden" items. I suspect that they will be adding more things over the next few days/weeks. For Williams Sonoma, I searched for "Halloween" and it came up with some nice items (mainly food though). Also, Sur La Table usually has a few cute things. Last year, they had a cute jack o'lantern candy bowl. They have not added much in the way of accessories or décor. Although, they are adding more every few days. So happy!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

CHEFJULI said:


> Stochey, How much were the eyeballs at Cracker Barrel? I think they had two sizes?


I only saw one size and they were $4.99 each. Good quality!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Dollar tree in Manchester TN 












































Ike's phone


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Went to Michaels today by my house and they have some Halloween stuff out!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kmart has a 144 halloween decor items listed on their website now, halloween is 10% off right now. Thought I'd mention that Kmart can be less expensive than places like GR for example but that's not always the case. GrandinRoad is viewed as being on the high end for halloween but it will depend on the item and the current sales and shipping offers. Both places have had exclusive items in the past. Kmart in the past has also had much deeper discounts on halloween during the season so really worth checking things out to see what's current. Last year I bought one of the really large Crazy Bonez dogs from them at a very good price.

Here's one current example on price comparison -- Kmart has the same ground breaking Zombie that GrandinRoad has in stock now (he's called Skully there) and GR is less, even with shipping added. With the 25% off site wide discount at GR right now he's only 36.75. GR has a free shipping offer on Halloween mdse right now also but you can only use one offer and the percentage right now for him works out the better deal but only by a quarter. 

I do like that many of Kmart's items are available for delivery and free pick up at either a Kmart or Sears location if you have those near you, saving you on shipping. And apparently thru 1/31/2017 Kmart is offering Free Shipping on orders over $35 for products sold by Kmart & Sears. So their Skully would ship to you for free. Still GR would be the better deal on him at this point in time.

I have a GR Skully being delivered today so he was on my mind when I was looking through Kmart's Halloween Decor list. First really halloween prop of the new season.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

My At Home started putting their Halloween out a lot of cool stuff so far!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oops! I meant to put this all in one post here's the rest
















































































I also edited this video together it's mostly the pictures mixed in with a few short clips


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm so excited to see the stuff out at Michael's already but I'm a little disappointed as it seems like a lot of it is just a carry over from last year...hoping as the season goes, they'll have some newer things. 
Oh, and that whole red velvet flocked thing they have going on this year...what?!? I'm not sure I follow that. Seems a little 70's fantastic. Someone else might like it, but when I saw it at our Michael's the first thing I thought of was my old next door neighbor's parents and their super creepy bedroom with red flocked wallpaper. Hmm...


----------



## HauntedWisconsin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Cracker Barrel Halloween*

I went to Cracker Barrel yesterday and they had their Halloween items out. 





































https://instagram.com/p/BHptv77j3PD/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Collectionsetc.com has started to put some halloween up. I've found items there a few times that I liked in the past. I did a search for Halloween and 24 items came up. The last one was a porcelain doll with a Mrs. Claus kind of outfit on and I thought Oh the Horror--Christmas on a Halloween page--so that must be why she's there. Clicked on the doll to find out she had 3 costumes, one was a nice witch outfit btw. LOL.

http://www.collectionsetc.com/search?ntt=halloween&ipp=96

If you sign up for their email you can get 15% off first order.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

The gemmy eyeball doorbell at long last! At cracker barrel of all places. I've been waiting for that for months. I like the red better, though. Hope you bought one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We had dinner near a TJMaxx Home Goods tonight and went in for some bedding items but of course I perused the area for any early halloween. Not yet. This location usually starts setting up fairly early so guess it's not time yet.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

*Hobby Lobby/ Michaels Vlog, hangout video*

Hey halloween friends!! I have been stalking my stores every few days!! I went to hobby lobby and michaels! I also have a Halloween youtube channel if anyone watches videos on there always looking for halloween!!!! 
https://youtu.be/IsiLjlf9N4Y


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> My At Home started putting their Halloween out a lot of cool stuff so far!


Do you know if the clothed skeletons are poseable, or how much they are, if not? I need a couple of realistic, but not necessarily poseable skeletons this year. I'm hoping for cheaper prices and non-poseables.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> I'm so excited to see the stuff out at Michael's already but I'm a little disappointed as it seems like a lot of it is just a carry over from last year...hoping as the season goes, they'll have some newer things.
> Oh, and that whole red velvet flocked thing they have going on this year...what?!? I'm not sure I follow that. Seems a little 70's fantastic. Someone else might like it, but when I saw it at our Michael's the first thing I thought of was my old next door neighbor's parents and their super creepy bedroom with red flocked wallpaper. Hmm...


I figured it out! It's an homage to Anne Rice. Red velvet for vampires, and gold skeletons for Servant of the Bones, haha!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

I rarely like velvet but I locked eyes on that skull and was all "MINE." One 55% off coupon later...I now have yet another decor item I have no idea what to do with.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

LairMistress said:


> I figured it out! It's an homage to Anne Rice. Red velvet for vampires, and gold skeletons for Servant of the Bones, haha!


I thought the same when I saw the red flocked things. It would go so good with a vampire theme.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Kirklands has a few things up. A bit uninspiring.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I rarely like velvet but I locked eyes on that skull and was all "MINE." One 55% off coupon later...I now have yet another decor item I have no idea what to do with.


Where is the 55 coupon? For michaels?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

djgeneral said:


> Where is the 55 coupon? For michaels?


Yes I must know too!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

It was on the Michael's app a few days back! They have a new rewards program they rolled out and they made a huge deal about it being the first time ever they've had a 55% off coupon. Also, if you have another craft store in your area (AC Moore, Hobby Lobby, or Joanns etc) they will match competitors coupons. About a month ago JoAnns had a 60% off one item at regular price coupon and I was able to use it at two different Michael's stores. You just tell the cashier you have a competitors coupon, they'll look at it and confirm before giving you the discount.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

AC Moore is showing a one day coupon good on Wed 7/13 for 55% off one item


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> Do you know if the clothed skeletons are poseable, or how much they are, if not? I need a couple of realistic, but not necessarily poseable skeletons this year. I'm hoping for cheaper prices and non-poseables.


I think all of their skeletons are poseable in the arms. I didn't catch the price on them but I do know regular ones were $50 so I can the see the clothed ones being around that same price.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm still waiting for my At Home store to put all their Halloween out but I did find a few things!!! Here is a video haul I did for Halloween Happy Youtube channel!!! I love seeing everyone's findings!!!! EEK!!!! 
https://youtu.be/mWTR4ybVQ78


----------



## NoxAquila (Jul 4, 2016)

Gordman's has Halloween stuff out already!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Got my first purchase of the season today in Castle Rock, CO at Micheal's. Game on!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone see any lemax out at michaels?


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

There wasn't at my store, but they were setting up the display area where they are going to put it, so... hopefully soon!


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I might go to my local Micheal's nextweek to see if they already stock some Halloween.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Stopped at Tuesday Morning and they were just putting out some Halloween! Just one endcap and one rack so far but I scored a Bethany Lowe Halloween tree and a set of three tin canisters. Two of the canisters had black cats on them (I'm a sucker for anything featuring black cats). The girl that worked there said this is just the beginning...next week they should have a lot more.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, and Joann had a little bit of Halloween (and a lot of "autumn"). What little Halloween that was out was 30% off, I think. But they also have a coupon for an additional 20% off, including sales items (I think it expires today). Even with the additional coupon, I didn't see anything I wanted. Most of it was a little too cute.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone checked any home goods yet?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

tortured_serenity said:


> Has anyone checked any home goods yet?


Nothing. They start next month, usually around the middle.

So far, the only store that really seems to have the majority of the Halloween section stocked is At Home. Even though Michaels only has one aisle at the moment, that stretch is filled with some true gems this year, in my opinion.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

tortured_serenity said:


> Has anyone checked any home goods yet?


Nothing at mine, either. Home Goods is what I wait for all year- I spend most of my budget there. I'll be checking it every week!


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 28, 2014)

I was at work on Friday and passed through the break area and saw some of the Little Debbie bat brownies laying on the table. I was naturally very excited and planned on going to the grocery store to buy some of my own when I got off. Later on in the day I passed through the break area again and decided to take a closer look at the box. Upon further inspection, i noticed that the brownies were from last year and had expired in November 2015!!! I guess we'll have to wait a few more weeks on the fall/Halloween Little Debbies.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Peanuts said:


> I was at work on Friday and passed through the break area and saw some of the Little Debbie bat brownies laying on the table. I was naturally very excited and planned on going to the grocery store to buy some of my own when I got off. Later on in the day I passed through the break area again and decided to take a closer look at the box. Upon further inspection, i noticed that the brownies were from last year and had expired in November 2015!!! I guess we'll have to wait a few more weeks on the fall/Halloween Little Debbies.



I work at a grocery store. Our Little Debbie salesman told me towards the end of August.


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

Hallmark has some cute Halloween decor out. I know not everyone likes the cute stuff, but I love it.






here is a pic of their setup. I got the haunted house and a couple felt ornaments.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Every year I look for candelabra in twisted shapes but I only can find photos of them from years ago. If anyone spies twisted spooky candelabra, I'd appreciate them posting about them. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Holly Small said:


> Hallmark has some cute Halloween decor out. I know not everyone likes the cute stuff, but I love it. ....



Thank You, Thank You, Thank you! I checked their site today because of you and see that they have a Spell Book 'candy dish' this year (think they called it greeting card box years ago). My local store (kind of a drive) has it in stock so I'm going to pick one up at lunch today. If I hadn't seen your post I might have forgotten to check and missed out on it like I have in past years. I just love these boxes for halloween.

https://www.hallmark.com/gifts/home...-potions-book-shaped-candy-bowl-1HGN1202.html

Here's 2 photos of their book. It use to be you had to pay full price for it ($24.95) unless you bought 2 greeting cards and then got it for 14.95. Looks like you can just order it now for the 14.95 price.


















@@ NOTE @@ Even though the spell books go on sale today online, check with your store to make sure you can pick one up at this time if you are not going to have one shipped. I called store before heading out and was told they have their shipment in but they aren't setting up halloween for a week or so and they are still all boxed up. I told her the website showed they had x amount and she said that maybe but good thing I called. Told her I knew they sold out of these quickly and didn't want to miss getting one this year. She said she was the sole cashier right now but I could call her back later today and she'd check for me to see if she could get to it to and set aside for me to pick up. So just a heads up if your store shows inventory online to call the store anyway.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW here's photos of the Hallmark book I bought a few years back. The two should look great on a shelf or sitting on a desk. Didn't check to see if it's the same size but this one was great for hiding your wizard wand in!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone have any Lemax spottings at Michaels in the US?


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm so glad you are getting the book! It looks great


----------



## Prettypinkbow (Jul 29, 2013)

Where is that wand from?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Prettypinkbow said:


> Where is that wand from?



LOL. Bought it from the WarnersBros shop online since we couldn't go to the Harry Potter Wizarding World theme parks to get one there. The WBshop has all the wands online I believe. The one pictured above is the remote control one that I bought to use for a witch/warlock haunt theme and magically control something...still haven't decided what that will be as we are doing a different theme this year. It works like a tv remote control sort of with different wand movements.

http://www.wbshop.com/category/wbshop_brands/harry+potter/wands+hpwands.do?nType=2

if you watch the video for the remote wand you'll get a good idea of how to program it and see how it works.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

djgeneral said:


> Anyone have any Lemax spottings at Michaels in the US?


Yes, one of my Michaels had started to put it out. Far from finished , they had just started putting out boxes, not the actual display set up where the pieces are out of the boxes . But they are starting. Here are the few pieces I saw today.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the AmericaN Science & Surplus catalog and website. They often have things that are very useful for home haunters. Chjeck out these wooden coffins, perfect for invitations and party favors!








https://www.sciplus.com/p/6-LONG-UNFINISHED-PINE-MINICOFFIN_50884?trk_msg=1BQO08R9GU343CR7FGTICJQUT8&trk_contact=PTGBJC9DQVSVLP9NTS5PIR50FK&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fwww.sciplus.com%2fp%2f6-LONG-UNFINISHED-PINE-MINICOFFIN_50884&utm_campaign=Sale+items


Eric


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Eeek! I only want one of the figurine sets from Michaels. Now I wanna go check mine out lol the addiction continues!


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

I just got this treat bag from Pottery Barn Kids. I'm going to put this year's Fall Magazines in it.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Wolfbeard said:


> I love the AmericaN Science & Surplus catalog and website. They often have things that are very useful for home haunters. Chjeck out these wooden coffins, perfect for invitations and party favors!
> View attachment 282517
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to also have good prices on small motors as well

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

So I received an e-mail from Cost Plus World Market today inviting me to their "Christmas in July" Sneak Peak of this seasons Christmas collection. And I thought well where's the Halloween Sneak Peak? I went to the their website anyway and they do have Halloween items showing in the "Seasonal" section. I don't think my local store has anything out yet, but the website shows several skeletons animals including a bird, a cat, a rat, a bat, and a poor little Dachshund. Lots of hanging figures also.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Holly Small said:


> I just got this treat bag from Pottery Barn Kids. I'm going to put this year's Fall Magazines in it.
> View attachment 282564


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tarker Midnight said:


> So I received an e-mail from Cost Plus World Market today inviting me to their "Christmas in July" Sneak Peak of this seasons Christmas collection. And I thought well where's the Halloween Sneak Peak? I went to the their website anyway and they do have Halloween items showing in the "Seasonal" section. I don't think my local store has anything out yet, but the website shows several skeletons animals including a bird, a cat, a rat, a bat, and a poor little Dachshund. Lots of hanging figures also.



I checked their site the other day and revisited it just now. Definitely more stuff up. Sure more will be posted. Looks like they are selling some Crazy Bonez skeleton animals and then some other company's, like that Dachshund. I see why you said poor little Dachshund . Ugly comes to mind as well. Noticed lots of sets of things this year. The Wood Framed Skeleton Silhouettes is kind of nice for vintage looking decor. They're pretty big: http://www.worldmarket.com/product/wood+framed+skeleton+silhouettes+set+of+2.do?&from=fn

Definitely some new items from previous years. One of my favorite light strings, that I've bought like one of each year I've shopped there, was the dangling skeletons. They just made me smile. They were priced $19.99. Don't see it this year and maybe it was replaced by the dangling dog skeleton string lights which are priced the same. 

Fans of Frankenstein will be happy to see that they are still continuing with their line of Frankenstein monster items.

CostPlus WorldMarket will have a Friends and Family sale later. I think the sale has been a a 30%-off-your-entire-purchase discount in past years. Always try to watch for it and pick up some things then that I can to buy.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The Hanging Vulture and the Mummy Cats are my 2 favorites.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I think most of the Cost Plus skeleton animals are repeats from previous years, but they sold out pretty quickly at my local store last year. I think last year I waited too long because my store was picked clean of all the good stuff early in the season. I remember I really, really wanted a vintage-y looking cat paper lantern and had to drive all over town to find it.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Target has lots of Halloween online, I bought some items on back order. They have an animated spell book that looks interesting.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I went to Micheal's yesterday and they had a aisle of Halloween items. They have not put out the Lemax yet.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

All at Target online: http://www.target.com/p/halloween-dark-magic-book-animated-decor/-/A-51194423 









http://www.target.com/p/halloween-tall-crow-feet-candy-bowl-spritz/-/A-50849259









http://www.target.com/p/halloween-short-crow-feet-candy-bowl-spritz/-/A-50849256








Candle stick claw : http://www.target.com/p/halloween-zoomorphic-candle-holder/-/A-50883299


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got this from Pottery Barn online yesterday. http://www.potterybarn.com/products/halloween-ball-and-claw/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

schatze said:


> Just got this from Pottery Barn online yesterday. http://www.potterybarn.com/products/halloween-ball-and-claw/


I just pinned that tonight! I love it.


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

My local Michaels is putting more out! Yay!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks good in person, too, LairMistress.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Greenwick said:


> This shop has a collection of Disney inspired scents, and one of them is based off the Haunted Mansion. The description I found mentioned the scents of graveyard grass & musty carpets. The site is currently down due to an overwhelming amount of publicity right now, but they promise to be back.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/AnthologyCandles



This Etsy store is AMAHZING! I just ordered TWO Haunted Manor (Mansion) candles. These will totally complete my Haunted Mansion Halloween display!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AnthologyCandles?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

Just saw this in the Sunday paper!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

revengemaiden said:


> This Etsy store is AMAHZING! I just ordered TWO Haunted Manor (Mansion) candles. These will totally complete my Haunted Mansion Halloween display!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/AnthologyCandles?ref=l2-shopheader-name


I have one of their HM inspired candles. I love it, even if I don't get to burn it often. I just open the jar and sniff.  (I don't like to burn candles around my two younger kids, and I also have a jerky cat who likes to knock things off, and a dog who has to stick her nose into everything, so...yeah, I don't burn candles often, but I couldn't pass it up!)


----------



## aboxman (Nov 6, 2015)

Costco has a Pose-N-Stay Pirate Skeleton for $40 plus shipping but I can't post links yet.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

aboxman said:


> Costco has a Pose-N-Stay Pirate Skeleton for $40 plus shipping but I can't post links yet.


Here ya go aboxman : http://www.costco.com/Pose-N-Stay-Pirate-Skeleton.product.100244710.html

And I like this one, too:

http://www.costco.com/.product.1001...egorySiloedViewCP&cm_vc=itempageVerticalRight


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

Target has this year's Halloween selection online for pre-order!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

First sighting of Halloween at my TJMaxx.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

PetSmart has their Halloween stuff out, I didn't take any pics but it was all cute!!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Kirklands has several displays of fall and halloween, similar stuff to years past, but appear to have a few new of the lighted paintings. Sorry no pics this time!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our Dollar General had mellowcreme pumpkins, candy corn, and Halloween themed chips/snack packs today! No decorations, etc. yet, though.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Costco had the pirate skeletons, 80 pack of play-doh for tot bags, and 3 witch cauldron with one witch stirring and animated mouth / speech. I think that one was $139.99.

Also the usual kid costumes.


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

sumrtym said:


> Costco had the pirate skeletons, 80 pack of play-doh for tot bags, and 3 witch cauldron with one witch stirring and animated mouth / speech. I think that one was $139.99.
> 
> Also the usual kid costumes.


Just wanted to verify that we saw the exact same selection at Costco in Austin, TX. We picked up the play-doh set because it was really affordable and a great addition for trick R treaters. There was a little kid who saw the Pirate Skeleton and got so excited and was saying how cool it was, so that made us happy . The kids costumes also had a good selection this year. No luck yet at Home Goods.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

FYI both Pottery Barn and Williams Sonoma have put their halloween stuff online!!! Swoon!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

There is a Zulily thread here already, but there's a big Halloween event sale today. Lots of good decor, clothes, costumes for kids, bulk Halloween light-ups & toys to give out as treats, some inflatables, etc. 

www.zulily.com

You do have to 'join' but I have been a member for a while & don't get annoyed by it. Basically it's some closeouts by stores & each day they introduce new merchandise. 

For those having a circus theme, they have 2 carnival-style games for only $9.99 right now that could be used as-is or dirtied up - http://www.zulily.com/p/carnival-bean-bag-toss-201512-38241940.html?pos=71&fromEvent=201512&

See the Zulily thread here for more info - http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142558-zulily-com.html


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

*Halloween at Joanns!!*

Boneyard animals at Joanns going in today!!! I picked up two bats with my 30% off coupon. Regularly $21 after taxes but I got both for just over $15!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Big Lots is stocking their halloween stuff too. I will post photos and video later but it looks great! Anamatronic boneyard pets!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Found this one Saturday night at Barnes & Noble... over in the "men's interests" magazine rack. It includes some classics like 'Trashcan Trauma" and "the flying crank ghost".


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay, as promised, the loot from Big Lots. 





































If you want to see video of the boney animals in action, PM me...I am having trouble uploading them. The dog, cat and wolf all have movement. The cat yowls and shakes, the dog growls and shakes and the wolf howls. Really cute.
Here are the bats I got at Michael's.








Happy haunting!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Found this one Saturday night at Barnes & Noble... over in the "men's interests" magazine rack. It includes some classics like 'Trashcan Trauma" and "the flying crank ghost".


thanks for the heads up!


----------



## aboxman (Nov 6, 2015)

Costco 60" Pose-N-Stay Skeleton regular Skeletons are on the website Product # 100197442 $40 I still can post links...


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Improvements catalog has added some 2016 Halloween offerings here is the link http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...ations cat1:holiday pagetype:products&cnt=300


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Joann Fabrics in the San Francisco bay area store as of today had most (80%) of their stuff out in my town. I was very excited lol, grabbed a few things, which will be in the 'find/buy' thread.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

More from Joann:


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Cracker Barrel has some really good stuff! If I can get out there this weekend I'll get some pics posted. I live way the hell out in the country so it might be Mon or Tues!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kitty Fuller said:


> Cracker Barrel has some really good stuff! If I can get out there this weekend I'll get some pics posted. I live way the hell out in the country so it might be Mon or Tues!


Love to see more pics especially if there's anything new. We do have a thread started for 2016 Cracker Barrel so please add them there. Hey, even with your distance to drive it's better than some of us without even a restaurant/store in state. Keep waiting and I see some TV ads and occasionally order online in the meantime.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Regions Beyond, thanks for the pics. On the previous page from Joann Fabrics, in pic number 7, do you know if the Haunted House scene/item is lighted? I'm trying to figure out what exactly it is... Sitting in between the other 2 items, which look like signs?


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Today at Costco in Sacramento, they also had a pirate skeleton and some small glass pumpkins.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Hey Regions Beyond, thanks for the pics. On the previous page from Joann Fabrics, in pic number 7, do you know if the Haunted House scene/item is lighted? I'm trying to figure out what exactly it is... Sitting in between the other 2 items, which look like signs?


There is a JoAnns 2016 thread, which I believe has lots of other pictures, too. That might help. I haven't been to the store myself, so that's all I've got.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Hey Regions Beyond, thanks for the pics. On the previous page from Joann Fabrics, in pic number 7, do you know if the Haunted House scene/item is lighted? I'm trying to figure out what exactly it is... Sitting in between the other 2 items, which look like signs?


Yes, all the signs in that photo have the 'i light up' sticker on them, but I didn't try it myself - my apologies!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

My local Petsmart in Culver City, California has their Halloween merchandise out! Some fun stuff this year:

*For Halloween Cats*








*For Halloween Dogs*








*For Halloween Fish -- Glow in the Dark!*


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

These are neat!! I will have to go to our Costco soon!!!!!!


----------



## Dratier (Aug 3, 2016)

Found this guy at Costco today.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

revengemaiden said:


> My local Petsmart in Culver City, California has their Halloween merchandise out! Some fun stuff this year:
> 
> *For Halloween Cats*
> View attachment 284738
> ...


I love the fish aquarium decor!!!
Ours had halloween dog toys out! I'm excited to see their collars this year too! I have seen a few pictures and they appear to be more festive! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw this cool tree stump planter online at Tractor supply. Could have many Halloween uses!!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Regions Beyond said:


> Joann Fabrics in the San Francisco bay area store as of today had most (80%) of their stuff out in my town. I was very excited lol, grabbed a few things, which will be in the 'find/buy' thread.


Oooo, really like the black & white striped pumpkins. Guess it is time for a trip to Jo-Ann's!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I went to Menards yesterday! Our store had candy, kids' flashlights with Halloween characters on them, and "sequined pumpkin pencils". I'm not sure why, for that last one.  They also had a good space cleared from their clearance summer/BTS area. It's coming!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

At my local Kroger


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

How much was the pirate skeleton? I'm trying to recreate the scene from Goonies with the dead pirates sitting around the table in my dining room.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i love the ghoul friend sign thats too cute.................


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

LadyRohan said:


> At my local Kroger
> 
> View attachment 285509


Thanks for posting these! I was happy to add one of these guys to my HG terra cotta pumpkin collection.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

No pictures, but our Salvation Army store has started putting out small amounts of Halloween. They had a couple of things that I passed on; a flat plastic groundbreaker skeleton (like the flat hinged skeletons, except this one was a skull and arms to stick in the ground), a black cat and JoL shelf sitter, a couple of little platters, and the porcelain "ghost theatre" that I bought.

Our Dollar Trees are starting to stock the new items too. I bought two packs each of 10 battery operated rice lights in orange and purple (I didn't see other colors at our store). 

Our Dollar General stores are also stocking. They had candy about a week ago, but now they are putting out the novelty items, the small hanging creatures, and a few random things.

Nothing yet at Goodwill, or our other thrift shops. The Jack Skellington (Disney parks official!) bag that I bought happened to be in a regular section, not with holiday stuff.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

The howling 28" wolf skeletons that are $40 at Big Lots, are $39.98 at Home Depot with FREE SHIPPING! They are awesome! I just ordered two for our graveyard -- here's a link to them at Home Depot. I also found a great review on YouTube that shows their size and how they work -- amazing!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

BOOM! ThinkGeek.https://youtu.be/is4PHzSjEH8


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Improvements catalog added some more new for 2016 Halloween items http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...cat1:halloweendecor pagetype:products&cnt=300 A nice selection this year


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks like fun $48 seems a bit steep to me though. Target online 

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-crystal-ball-mister/-/A-51195446


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Did anyone see the video that I posted above? Here's the ThinkGeek link for it. http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/inrt/


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyRohan said:


> At my local Kroger
> 
> View attachment 285509


I'll be checking, to see if mine carries these, too! Thanks so much for the info; LOVE the ghost!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Our TJMaxx has some gorgeous stuff, want the mapped skull with raven sitting on it!
Our walmart has one isle of fall stuff, they're consolidating the back to school stuff down and replacing it with grills and cookout stuff (for labor day?) so SOOOOONnnnnn!!!
Our BL has had stuff for almost a month and DT has just set up theirs, this is early for them, they usually suck!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

DarkManDustin said:


> Did anyone see the video that I posted above? Here's the ThinkGeek link for it. http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/inrt/


I saw the lighted hood, very very nice!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Dratier said:


> View attachment 284773
> 
> 
> Found this guy at Costco today.


Price? The ketchup placement creates many clever remarks, all of which I'll keep to myself


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Shopko is not yet stocked, but they have a huge space cleared in BTS! They brought out last year's remnants of the terra cotta lanterns that are $60-ish...kind of like the ones that people are showing from Kroger stores. (They're 50s% off, but they always do that...I hate their fake sales!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> Did anyone see the video that I posted above? Here's the ThinkGeek link for it. http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/inrt/


That's pretty cool. We were Babylon 5 viewers and I loved Galen's technomage character on there, so this reminds me of him. Also reminds me of the remote control wands where you create effects using a certain learned motion. 

I have a few of ThinkGeek's products. Nice to buy from and some some cool, fun items. One of these days I'd love to do a haunt of a space ship and use my HAL red eye device & ST door opener sound panel both of which I got from them, and reuse my portholes with outer space view decals. Since I'd be mixing various scifi space shows/movies together guess Galen could make an appearance too...although I didn't check out the price on it yet. Another fun item from them we bought to use with my Godzilla inflatable costume for the DriveIn Monster Movie theme were the Stomp devices for the monster foot crashing sounds. Just fun stuff. Can't imagine what it would be like to work in a company like that. Fred and Friends would be another fun workplace, but ThinkGeek I think would rate higher.

OK just checked the price, the cost of the GR typewriter. And you need to decide on a size since you are getting it as a wearable.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Wagon Wheels at Christmas Tree shops. Cedar decorative wagon wheels, 31" diameter $16.99. Thought it might be of interest to anyone doing a hearse, carnival wagon, or western themed Halloween. (If you sign up with an email address, they'll send you a $10 off $50+ coupon within 48 hours.) I can't swing it this year, but next year I'm hoping to add a faux Vardo for our fortune tellers and attach these over the platform legs.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I bought this from Collections Etc for $19.99, used 15% off coupon and free shipping.
I plan on putting a Dollar Tree skeleton driver in place with a load of pumpkins. I have plans for each season.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Update: the store will order them for you if they don't have any left in stock. 



emergencyfan said:


> Wagon Wheels at Christmas Tree shops. Cedar decorative wagon wheels, 31" diameter $16.99. Thought it might be of interest to anyone doing a hearse, carnival wagon, or western themed Halloween. (If you sign up with an email address, they'll send you a $10 off $50+ coupon within 48 hours.) I can't swing it this year, but next year I'm hoping to add a faux Vardo for our fortune tellers and attach these over the platform legs.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Iwas in the Freeport, Ill, Wal-Mart today. How dare they display "Back-to-school" merchandise now! (Right where they usually show the Halloween stuff)
Who cares if kids go back to school? Let's get priority's straight !


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

That is a great idea!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Spinechiller said:


> Improvements catalog added some more new for 2016 Halloween items http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...cat1:halloweendecor pagetype:products&cnt=300 A nice selection this year


oh, man, I may have to get one of the animated zombies for my graveyard...

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/male-26-female-zombie-animated-halloween-props/halloween-decor/animated-halloween-props/374911


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Started perusing the local hardware stores and thrift stores. Menards' display has been up for at least 2 weeks now. Meijer is just taking down their Back-to-School so we should see Halloween very soon. Dollar General is some 'Autumn' merchandise in and a few children's costumes but no Halloween decor yet. Costco does have some of the their Halloween candy and some Props in. I did see the seasonal Halloween store fronts going up, but not open yet.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Poked around a few more stores lastnight:
American Sale has their decor out but not any costumes yet. This is a good place if you are into the Spooky town collections, although their prices are not so great.








Lowes has small display, mostly foam pumpkins and inflatables. They never have a big selection.








Menards is still my best stop other than a dedicated Halloween store. They have a 5' Pose-able skeleton (bucky) with LED eyes for $40. waiting for another 11%off sale!


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

RIP Gene Wilder, Always Fronk-in-steind to us!


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Spotted at my local Target: dollar spot decked out with pillows, garlands, light up ceramic pumpkins, string lights- the usual. Halloween greeting cards, MONSTER CEREAL, some kids Halloween pajamas and a Halloween nail polish display. "Back to school/ college" shelves all empty! Here it comes!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ross, TJ Maxx & JoAnn's today. Purchased some cool stuff at all three for Halloween.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

The Lowes in Easton, Pa has their Halloween items on display and the Michael's in Southmont Center (Bethlehem) have stuff out.

A number of Spirit stores have opened in the Lehigh Valley as well.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Did another run through a few stores this evening: Home Depot, Kmart and Big Lots.
Home Depot looks like they've got most or all of the product out. Several decent pieces there, I was very happy to find they have 5' poseable skeleton for just $30! best price I've seen yet.




















KMART is just getting started, some fall decor and a few indoor Halloween items








BIGLOTS has a good display, definitely some good indoor and party items. However their prices are no better than mainstream stores. There is a fairly decent deal on some animal skeletons.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Made my first purchase of the Season, a few item at DOLLAR TREE. My favorite is the new wallcover/'scene setter' panel. Just what I need as the backdrop for my Mad Scientist work bench. Plus some gel clings and some spooky portraits.














TARGET has just the Dollar Spot setup and nothing else. I did find a few nice Bottles for my lab there.














CVS has a decent selection for all the larger they are. I did confirm they have the Skeleton Wolf there for the best price so far $30 ($40 at Home Depot)














WALGREENS also has a fair selection, definitely the best Nightmare Before Christmas selection. but no great buys for me.














WALMART - The only thing scary there was the Customer Service. half an isle of 'Fall' merchandise but no sign of anything Halloween.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you Therewolf. <<yelled over my shoulder as I run to CVS for the wolf.


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

Tanks. I might need me a wolf...for the woods...ummmm... Anyway, tanks!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Effie said:


> The howling 28" wolf skeletons that are $40 at Big Lots, are $39.98 at Home Depot with FREE SHIPPING! They are awesome! I just ordered two for our graveyard -- here's a link to them at Home Depot. I also found a great review on YouTube that shows their size and how they work -- amazing!



This may be surprising, but CVS.. the drug store, has the LED Skeleton Wolf for just $30 (29.98).


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Thank you Therewolf. <<yelled over my shoulder as I run to CVS for the wolf.


ditto...


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

A big thanks to all haunters in the Bath & Body Works forum: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147496-bath-body-works-2016-a.html
Just scored me the 2016 Halloween hand soaps. only $3 each today only!!!









Also swung by MICHAELS craft store. Was pleasently surprised. a good selection of items, some exclusive Spooky Town Items (I plan on getting the Cemetery gate), and a very nice collection of Lab glass Beakers, bottles and test tubes. 30%-40% off many items, it almost makes up for how much they are overpriced to start with.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

The CVS near us is just putting out their Halloween, so no Skelley Wolf... Their trucks (with a lot of H'ween) are coming in tonight so they expect the wolf then.

But, I am impatient. I went to Home Depot to look at their Wolf. They have it, but...... Saw a standing greyhound dog that barks. Liked that better & got it.  I'm going to pass it off as a German Shepherd skelley.  I think the wolf and the greyhound are the same size, but I think the greyhound appears larger because it's standing.  

And, y'all don't forget to use your military I.D. for 10% off (always) at Home Depot. (And Lowes)

sidenote: Ordered the skelley horse from Home Depot. It should be galloping up my driveway next week.


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

If it does indeed gallop up, please shoot video to share


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

TheSpirit said:


> If it does indeed gallop up, please shoot video to share


lol. will do.


----------



## Cheyx0x (Sep 2, 2016)

Cant wait to see all the new Halloween decorations!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I got the Greyhound, wolf, and Dachshund today at Home Depot. Now I just need the bulldog.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Was just comparing the Skeleton wolf to the Greyhound. I wish they were more pose-able. The wolf is in a fixed sitting position, and the Greyhound is in a fixed standing position, so I guess it depends which position you like, and which sound effect you want.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Therewolf said:


> This may be surprising, but CVS.. the drug store, has the LED Skeleton Wolf for just $30 (29.98).


Oh wow, I had no idea CVS would have the wolf skeleton for $30 -- I've been checking CVS's circulars and weekly ads every week waiting for their Halloween stuff -- they usually have everything 50% off the first week that it is in their weekly ad, too! They had some really great high quality animated props last year!! I got a couple at 50% off, and then a couple more after Halloween for $20 on clearance! Thanks, Therewolf!!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

MOMOF2! - If looking for the Skeleton dogs & cats, check out Big Lots. huge selection and right now just $20 each. (normally $25)


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Collections, Etc. has a few Halloween items pretty cheap -- right now the skeleton bulldog and skeleton dachshund (not animated - just static) are on sale for $12.99 and they have a motion-sensored skeleton cat for $16.99 -- their shipping is really inexpensive and they have free shipping if you order over $45.00.

http://www.collectionsetc.com/products/seasonal/halloween


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> MOMOF2! - If looking for the Skeleton dogs & cats, check out Big Lots. huge selection and right now just $20 each. (normally $25)


Will definitely check that out. Thank you!


----------



## bbills03 (Aug 23, 2015)

Rite aid stores have 50% off Halloween FYI. 
Got animated cat for $10, animated daschund for $10 & animated rat $8. They have tons of stuff!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

bbills03 said:


> Rite aid stores have 50% off Halloween FYI.
> Got animated cat for $10, animated daschund for $10 & animated rat $8. They have tons of stuff!


Rite aid?! Dang where is my local Rite aid haha! I don't even think we have one anymore...all Walgreens these days


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Walmart has out Halloween decorations for both inside and out!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Target had their Dollar Spot set up with some Halloween items, and they had clothes, but the big section was being cleaned and prepped for Halloween... Nothing but M&M's.
I got some fun buckets for the kids to boo their friends with a table cloth, and eye stickers.
Dollar tree was setting up too, but I had to run out of there quickly to pick up a sick kid.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

ran by Walmart last night, they are just starting to set the Halloween section and tear down Back to School in my area. Should have Halloween completely set by this weekend.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My walmart is just about fully set up.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Joanne's Fabrics


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Saw these at Tuesday Morning.


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

This was at my local HomeGoods...


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

My local Kroger. 









































Ike's phone


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I found these wax melts at Albertsons. The pumpkin elixir smells awesome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

TnHorrorFan said:


> My local Kroger.
> 
> View attachment 315642
> 
> ...


I wanted the one howling, but when I first saw it there was 1, went back and it was gone. 
Got the skeleton cat from them last year.


----------



## Djpumpkinhead (Sep 9, 2016)

WalMart has the 29 dollar skeleton back this year!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

WALMART and HOME DEPOT both have the $30 skeleton, the HD one has LED lighted eyes. WM does have the Projections lights for $17, everywhere else is $20+








FAMILY DOLLAR has 'Gouls' for just $5, kinda cheap made, but they are just 5 bucks!

MEIJER has their Halloween set, Nothing much catching the eye there, they seemed a little high on prices.

JOANNE fabrics has a decent display, but their prices are ridiculous, even with their %40 off sale, items are still 2-3x anywhere else. 

COSTCO does have their Pirate Skeleton $10 off right now for just $30


----------



## Goatfangs (Sep 14, 2016)

Any new hanging vampire bats with bony chests?


----------



## Razpootin (Jun 15, 2015)

I did not see the price, but I can confirm these metal trash cans are carried in store at Menards.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't typically shop at Walmart for anything, but especially the one near my house, as they typically have a half an aisle of children's costumes and that's it.
This weekend I went to a new bigger Walmart, and was shocked to see aisles and aisles of Halloween decorations...sorry I don't have pics, but must say I was really impressed...I'll have to go back next weekend and pick up some stuff.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.hallmark.com/gifts/kitch...haunted-house-village-candy-tin-1CHO3004.html


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Ran through Target this weekend, most everything is set. They have an excellent selection of skeletons. Really like the hanging bat skeletons, just $10 each.


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

Has anyone seen this at Party City yet?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Djpumpkinhead said:


> WalMart has the 29 dollar skeleton back this year!


You know what's strange? I go to Walmart every week, and I have NEVER seen a single skeleton at our store! Not this year, not previous years. It's a bigger, newer store, too.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I was at Walmart today but did not look at the Skeletons there, I know that had them in past for $30. 
I did look at them at MENARDS today and they are on sale for $30, down from $40. runs though 10/1/16


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I did get my Skeleton Projector light at Walmart today for $16. Everywhere else is $20 and the skeleton one is difficult to locate.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Was back in the Dollar Tree again, their Item of the week is Solar yard Stakes, they have Jack-o-latern and Skulls. I picked up 10 of the Skulls. Skulls look to be selling fast but the J-O-L were in large supply.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Was back in the Dollar Tree again, their Item of the week is Solar yard Stakes, they have Jack-o-latern and Skulls. I picked up 10 of the Skulls. Skulls look to be selling fast but the J-O-L were in large supply.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Therewolf said:


> Was back in the Dollar Tree again, their Item of the week is Solar yard Stakes, they have Jack-o-latern and Skulls. I picked up 10 of the Skulls. Skulls look to be selling fast but the J-O-L were in large supply.


Yep I ordered a case of 48 of these from DT on August 29 and am going around with them because the store was supposed to get them on the 6th for me to pick up and I still haven't gotten them.  Making the call today that they need to just ship them to my house for free after almost a month.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

What are Pumpkin Prices looking like in your area? I'm just starting to shop them for my Pumpkin carving party on the 29th.
A local Grocery chain has them on sale at .29/pound. Walmart and other places have medium size carving pumpkins for $4-$10 depending on size and quality.

Please checkout the 2016 Pumpkin carving thread


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Therewolf said:


> What are Pumpkin Prices looking like in your area? I'm just starting to shop them for my Pumpkin carving party on the 29th.
> A local Grocery chain has them on sale at .29/pound. Walmart and other places have medium size carving pumpkins for $4-$10 depending on size and quality.
> 
> Please checkout the 2016 Pumpkin carving thread


In my neck of the woods, a good medium/largeish pumpkin for carving runs about $7-8 at the grocery store.


----------



## Leslie415 (Oct 1, 2016)

There is an awesome store in a little town called Smithfield, VA that is worth a trip for Halloween enthusiasts: store is called Wharf Hill and they have a room dedicated to Halloween goodies. Went there today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't see a thread for this year for CostPlus World Market so just posted about the Friends & Family 30% off (10% off Food and Beverage) sale going on now thru Tuesday, 10/10, under the Coupons, Discount area. Hubby just picked up a bunch of halloween candy he likes to buy from there, so now we can start making up our goody bags. 30% is good for decor and halloween props. In-store and online. 

The halloween candy qualifies as food so only 10% off now BTW but it goes to I think 50% off the day before if you're a last minute shopper which we've been a few times (but it all depends on what's left).


----------



## crashwitch (Mar 9, 2009)

Home Depot has the 5ft posable skeletons for $28.99, which is a pretty good price considering online, the 3 ft skeletons you can pose are going for $39.99. Plus the ones at Home Depot, their eyes light up with red LED's.


----------

